# My cat Maggie - needs urgent help



## solarcat1 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am new to this forum and we are in urgent need of advice. My cat Maggie is 5 years old and not spayed, she is an indoor cat and we love her dearly. Her problem is that she is very, very wild for a pet cat. She was given very young with her siblings to a pet store, she was the last one to be adopted (by us) and was probably abused by the pet store owner where we bought her because she is scared of everything. She has attacked my husband several times when lots of noise (like moving furniture or cleaning closets or shifting boxes etc) and sudden movement takes place. I was alway able to pick her up and calm her down.
Today she attacked my best friend while trying on a pair of jeans. I moved the chair aside, not realizing Maggie was even in the room (she had slept on the sofa two rooms away), so my friend could see herself better in the mirror when Maggie charged at her and trying to keep harm from my friend I got between them. Maggie attacked me instead of her and we, Gaby and I, were bleeding all over the floor from the cat scratches. I had to force Maggie out of the room with the hamper and into another room. I left her there to calm herself down and when I came home I let her out of the room and she attacked me again and I had to force her back into the room and closed the door. She insured her right front paw but I don't know how bad. She walks on the foot but care to lick it from time to time. I can see her through the glass door. She has water, dry food and her litter box which I managed to get in the room and also some toys. So, she is not a feral outside cat, but I would describe her as extremely wild and viscious and nasty. She usually follows me everywhere and likes to be pet while eating dry food and licks baby food off my finger. She usually sleeps on my bed. But now I am scared of her and don't trust her to be walking around, especially at night.
I am completely heartbroken and would like to help her. But how? I already consulted a cat therapist but the only thing she said was that in Maggies case we should spay her but with her behavior the therapist doesn't really think she would be nicer and calmer.
Is there anyone who knows what I could do or can suggest someone in NYC with experiance dealing with wild indoor cats or would take her for a while and help her. I am at the end of my rope but I don't want her to be hurt or killed or mistreated, but I also don't want someone to get hurt in the attempt to help her.
To make things worse, I have to go to see my mother, she is ill, she has Parkinsons, so I have to go for a week and I am afraid to leave Maggie alone with my husband. In case of an attack he would not be able to get her away from him without me being there.
I am desperate for any suggestions.
Thanks.
Hugs,
Ulla


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I think that probably the first thing that you should try is getting her spayed. Cats are not usually aggressive unless they are VERY scared or in pain. Sometimes when they are not spayed and go into heat it can be painful (even if they do not show signs of pain like yowling). I think that a vet visit in general should be done as she might be in pain from another reason (other than being in heat). I have known very loving cats who are wonderful pets who will attack or bite because they are in a lot of pain and do not understand why. The only thing they see is you doing whatever you're doing and they think you are causing the pain. 

For example... I volunteer with a rescue organization. One day a new cat came in his name was (is) Layton. Layton was a very sweet big black and white long hair, he would demand pets but after a couple strokes would BITE, fast, hard and deep bites, very serious ones. Now our rescue group is strictly no kill, but what were we to do with a biter like this? He would be purring and rubbing all over people and for NO reason bite. Well, we thought it was for no reason. Finally Layton was taken for a thorough vet exam, xrays and the whole bit. Turned out that at some point while he was living on the street he had been kicked or hit by a car and his leg had been broken and healed improperly. He loved being pet but was biting out of pain. The biting was our only clue he was in pain at all! 

So I would try a vet trip and a spay first before behaviour therapy, to rule out that she might be acting out of pain. Having her spayed has a lot of other benefits as well (lots of information on this board about that). For example a spayed cat has less of a chance of developing cancer etc. You might notice a big behavioural difference too. 

So I would see if the spay helps before trying anything else, working on behaviour will not help if it is a physical problem so ruling that out first would be beneficial!


----------



## solarcat1 (Apr 19, 2005)

*update Maggie*

Thanks so much for your reply. I talked to the vet again and have decided to board her while away for a week. During which time the vet will examen her and also spayed her. My husband will be back by then and can visit her every day to make sure she is ok and doesn't think we don't want her anymore. She has this phobia about being abandoned. The morning after I'm back we will bring her home and hopefully she doesn't hate us too much. Like I said, although she is an indoor pet cat she is very wild and viscious. I noticed that she insured her paw and is licking it. I was able to pet her today and have wet her foot in diluted novalson solution. I also gave her an antibiotic to prevent infection. We had that in the fridge from her last episode and I'm glad she lets me do that. Picking her up is still very challenging right now so I wouldn't want to bring her to a vet and then having to bring her again a few days later. Since it is just her claw that broke to close to the skin I am not too concerned. I took a close look and couldn't detect anything else. She walks fine on the foot and jumps on the sofa and the ledge and even uses the paw to play with her toys and doesn't lash at me or cry when I touch the paw. After that I have made an appointment with the behaviorist just to exhaust all possibilities to make her more happy and keep her safe.
Hugs,
Ulla


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There are certain calming herbal preparations. I don't recall the particular name right off the top of my head. Maybe someone else will tell us. Also, there's a device similar to a room air freshener called Feliway that emits a calming cat pheromone analogue. Some people say it works. Some don't. But worth looking into. I hope you find something that works for your kitty!


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

Having her spayed is a good idea. Especially before she gets too old.
Soemtimes they attack if like mentioned above they are in pain or perhaps not feeling well.
If she is bothered by something physical she may take it out on you.
If she has changed for the worst I think there may be something wrong, but Im not a vet.

Maybe get those scratches and bites checked out. Are there bites or just scratches?
Cat saliva is evil when it comes in contact with an open wound, even if the cat is clean and healthy.
I got bit when one of my kitties got badly spooked (she walked through the table leg and it stayed attached around her tubby body when it fell off the table) She bit me and it swelled 4 times the size, it was aweful!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I have been using flower essences for about three weeks now to treat two of my cats' behavior problems -- one is aggressive and the other is very submissive and scared. It has worked wonders for them -- two cats that dislike each other immensely now sleep within a foot of each other and have stopped fighting. Anyway, maybe you could test it out and see if it works for you? Some people get theirs off www.floweressence.com -- I went to the local Herb Shop and picked out the ingredients from a book.

Oh yes, and good luck -- I hope the spay does it for her. Some cats are just naturally scared -- since you don't know your cat's genetics, it may be her parents were feral and the same scared feelings have passed on.


----------



## solarcat1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all your help and advise. *Katie*, Maggies father was a feral cat and her mother a Maine **** who got away and came home pregnant. That's what the pet store owner said and this is also the reason why I posted my question under this category. The mother cat was supposed to be a breeder and turned up knocked up by a back alley Tom. Shortly after we had adopted Maggie the store owner called and asked if we wanted to give her up to the original owner, because the mother cat got away again and got run over by a car. Needless to say we kept Maggie because first we love her and secondly the original owner seems really irresponsible to let the cat out in a major city with all its traffic and dangers. I also think that she was abused as a very young baby, because she is so scared. *Hippyhart* I will try the aromatherapy. Good idea. *timskitties* I already use the Feliway, I don't think it does make much of a difference though and I have tried the Rescue Remedy with soso results. My last hope is to spay her and the behaviorist. *KrisB*, There are only scratches and punctures (not bite marks), and although they are slightly pink and bruised they seem to be healing fine. Thanks for your concern.
Thanks again.
Hugs,
Ulla[/b]


----------



## Cat Queen (Jun 5, 2005)

My cat Rainbow is really wild too, but I don't think that she is a feral cat!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Doctor Jekle*

Despite an abusive background, she might be stressed because she wants to get out, so spaying can help and it is healthier for her too. I also have an abused cat. He is a white main **** named Fluffy. My beloved dog Muffin found him during our walk, his head was cut badly and he was very dirty. He was living under an old truck, we got him into a carrier kept him inside. He began to show aggression and started to mount my leg when I coax him to stop he lashed out. After he was neutered he calmed down a great deal. He still has temperment issues but with his unknow history I cannot blame him for his aggression. He can be happy and will snuggle in your lap then quickly chase my sister up the steps growling and biting her feet. :twisted: We tried to home him when we were originaly fostering him but he was quickly returned (this was before we knew his doctor Jekel/Hyde personality) After many years his good side is wining and he loves to sleep on my chest while watching tv.  

My advice for Maggie is get her spayed and try to have gentle movements with her and explain other people to take extra caution with her. Please dont give her away, your her only mama and there are so many younger adoptable cats out there that need homes quickly and older cats (past one year) are often overlooked.


----------

